# Perfect shot placement (graphic)



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

Got this dove a while ago actually but it was a perfect head shot. I was totally unaware that i had got it in the head until I actually picked it up but i knew it was a good shot because it dropped like a brick. Shot with: Dankung Agile Toucan, 1745 amber bands looped and 11 mil lead.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very well done. I love that Agile Toucan ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice shot.. that's what you want. .


----------



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Pop em and drop em...


----------

